

2010 Nobel Prize for Peace Awarded to Liu Xiaobo  - razin
http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/peace/laureates/2010/

======
alexdong
> Of course, equating the Nobel committee with the Norwegian government is as
> wrong as equating a newspaper editor printing Islamic cartoons with it, then
> torching down an embassy.

This is very western way of seeing thing, which I happen to agree. The current
Chinese education system has been trying very hard, and quite successfully, to
mix these concepts together: country, geographic land, government, ethnic
group in order to make the current political system legitimate by "natural".

Now, if you ask me what will happen to liuxiaobo, I'd bet 80%+ on that he will
stay in prison. Based on my observation of the a few years after the
tian'an'men massacre and the economic position China is having right now, I
don't expect Chinese government to back off on this particular issue under
external pressures. What'll happen is the news will soon move on to the next
interesting topic and what's going on with China will continue on its path.

As a Chinese, I'm quite impressed by the fact that the Nobel committee has the
gut to take the risk and stick with their own decision. I'd, humbly, call this
the triumph of humanity since it values human rights and the pursue of
personal freedom over pure economic considerations.

~~~
_delirium
_This is very western way of seeing thing, which I happen to agree. The
current Chinese education system has been trying very hard, and quite
successfully, to mix these concepts together: country, geographic land,
government, ethnic group in order to make the current political system
legitimate by "natural"._

I agree as far as the current situation, but I don't think it's anything
inherent about western or non-western ways of thinking, just a result of where
Europe and China happen to be currently in their politics. Mixing
country/land/government/ethnic-group into a "natural" whole used to be a very
European idea as well, and was probably the dominant view of nation-states
throughout the period of European ethnic nationalism in the 18th and 19th
centuries.

I think that today it's unpopular in Europe partly because it's so associated
with 20th-century fascism: no mainstream German today would want to promote
the idea that the German people, the German land, the German state, and German
culture are some sort of natural, unified whole, because that sort of rhetoric
marks you out as a member of the far-right.

------
sbt
I don't think the Nobel committee has ever given out the price without having
been slammed by someone or some government. The price is political so it's no
wonder. Apparently, Chinese foreign affairs has already stated that this may
damage Chinese-Norwegian relations (sorry no citation). Of course, equating
the Nobel committee with the Norwegian government is as wrong as equating a
newspaper editor printing Islamic cartoons with it, then torching down an
embassy.

~~~
sasvari
here's your citation:

Chinese Foreign Ministry: _The Nobel Committee awarding Liu this prize, which
runs contrary to the principle of the Peace Prize, will bring damage to two-
way relations._

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11499931>

~~~
est
here is the official citation

<http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/chn/gxh/tyb/fyrbt/t759532.htm>

------
russellallen
Congratulations to Mr Liu - his imprisonment remains a sign of how far China
has yet to travel.

~~~
razin
Apparently, China blacked out both CNN and BBC when the announcement was made
(<http://twitter.com/joCNN/status/26731788647>).

~~~
nkassis
I wonder what a google search would return.

~~~
mbreese
google.com.hk has the prize winner listed as the third link with the terms
"nobel peace prize 2010".

Google.cn still redirects to google.com.hk for searching.

[http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=zh-
CN&source=hp&b...](http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=zh-
CN&source=hp&biw=1824&bih=1293&q=nobel+peace+prize+2010&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=CzfX-
GDuvTMjOApSEygTtsoWHBQAAAKoEBU_QIu0a)

~~~
jph98
Baidu also has search results relating to the subject:

[http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=Liu+Xiaobo&n=2](http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=Liu+Xiaobo&n=2)

------
sasvari
It will be interesting to see whether China is going to follow through with
their threat to downgrade their political relations with Norway now.

~~~
superos
This is not an award given by the Norwegian government. It is given by the
independent Norwegian Nobel Committee. If the means anything for the chinese I
don't know, but it is a huge difference with regard to the two countries
political relations.

~~~
Hagelin
Yes, an independent committee whose "five members are appointed by the
Norwegian Parliament and roughly represent the political makeup of that body”.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_Nobel_Committee>

~~~
mbreese
That may be true, but they aren't speaking with the authority of the state.
There is a difference.

~~~
Hagelin
Sure, I don’t disagree, I just wanted to provide some nuance to the word
”independent”.

------
liuliu
It should be marked as the most "unpeaceful" night of Nobel Peace Prize. As to
date, More than ten people in Beijing and Shanghai who voluntarily celebrated
the event were taken into custody.

------
0_o
Two most well-known Chinese liberals share the same name -Xiaobo, what a
coincidence! The other one is Wang Xiaobo, whose name is much more influencial
in China.

------
thomasfl
Now you've done it! Hacker News probably just got blocked out of The Great
Firewall of China[tm).

All Norwegian sites will probably blocked out too.

BTW. I live in Norway.

~~~
garply
No, it did not.

~~~
thomasfl
Great.

------
ars
Is the linked website real? "Photo: Wikidemia Commons" ??

This link may be more informative:
[http://news.google.com/news/more?ncl=dbvIvqx2eu3bnMMiDfa9ho_...](http://news.google.com/news/more?ncl=dbvIvqx2eu3bnMMiDfa9ho_irbCyM)

China is going to be really mad! I hope they don't harm him for this. I guess
the world is watching - now, but later? And secret less noticeable stuff?

Anyone know if he agreed to accept the prize?

~~~
user24
I don't think one spleling mistake is enough to condemn a site as fake.

It's clearly legitimate; highest rank on google for "nobel", listed on
wikipedia as the official site, etc etc etc

~~~
ars
It wasn't the spelling mistake, it was the complete lack of content. I would
expect more of a writeup of why they they are giving it to him, etc, etc. The
spelling mistake really caught my eye though - it just seemed unprofessional.
It's just not what you expect when you hear "Nobel prize".

~~~
dagw
The peace prize is awarded by the Norwegian Nobel Committee, and not the
'normal' Nobel Institute. The official site for the peace prize is at
nobelpeaceprize.org and the official announcement is at
<http://nobelpeaceprize.org/en_GB/announce-2010/>

